# Be careful you dont break your bin



## Hatikvah (Nov 22, 2007)

Whilst away our door retaining catch let the door go, it was only a slight breeze, obviously it does not hold the door back correctly. Anyway my hubby was in the doorway and the bin cracked as it went back, unrepairable, so we rang Autotrail for another £80 with Vat, so be careful.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Ouch,,, not good. We try and hold our door open with a bungge cord attached to the rear wheel on our Tracker and at £80 we will now try harder. Thanks for the heads up on the price.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

my door was whipped out of my hand by our strong winds here and smashed against the side of the van, thus opening up the door retainer mounted on the body, only had it a month  now catch is wrapped round with wire and red insulating tape , ugly but does the job till I get it serviced in oct


----------

